# Litterbox training?



## Miss_Annie

I know a lot of you have your babies trained to use puppy pads, but does anyone have their baby litterbox trained? :blink:

When I first was trying to find a breeder, I had my eye on one that litter trained her babies. I'm going to go ahead and assume that puppypads are better, but is this because they're changed more often and won't get the coat dirty?

I'm sorry if this is a silly question, but I'm slightly puzzled. :blush:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miss_Annie

bump


----------



## maggieh

When I got Samantha in 1992, litter box training was just being talked about. The only litter available was cat litter, so that's what we used. She did great on it her entire life.

When I got Sweetness a couple of years ago, I started using the Second Nature dog litter. Sweetness did very well, but when Tessa joined the household a year later, Tessa started to munch on the litter pieces (yuck), so we switched to pads.


----------



## magee

Lilly came to me little box trained. I use the Petco puppy litter. My other pups are pad trained. I find the litter box to be much easier to maintain and cleaner. I am working on training the rest of the crew. Looking forward to getting rid of the pads.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

Leila isn't litterbox trained, but I thought I would just throw something in the mix to think about. I love being able to fold up a potty pad and put it in my purse when I go to a friend's house or anywhere where I wont be bringing her outside, etc., so she can go if she needs to. I can't imagine carting a litterbox around everywhere and sometimes when it is rainy or freezing out, going outside just isn't an option. Just something to think about


----------



## Miss_Annie

Wonderful! Thanks to both of you!  I didn't know if I was crazy for thinking a litterbox would be an realistic option. I figured that it would reduce the waste (going through multiple pads a day) and would be just as easy as pads in means of being inside. 

I imagine it would be a problem if a puppy was to start munching on the litter.. lol Yuck!


----------



## Miss_Annie

pinkpixie- I didn't think about that one.. :blink: I guess that's one of the areas that puppypads have a definate advantage.


----------



## beckinwolf

I've heard of some people who sort of do both, by putting the pee pad IN a litterbox. That way, there's a defined edge to the pee pad.


----------



## iheartbisou

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Leila isn't litterbox trained, but I thought I would just throw something in the mix to think about. I love being able to fold up a potty pad and put it in my purse when I go to a friend's house or anywhere where I wont be bringing her outside, etc., so she can go if she needs to. I can't imagine carting a litterbox around everywhere and sometimes when it is rainy or freezing out, going outside just isn't an option. Just something to think about


Good point and completely agree. It makes it so much easier to travel especially in hotel rooms, to just have a piddle pad to lay on the floor.


----------



## Canada

I have the Ugodog potty for the pups.
It is _fantastic_.


----------



## LJSquishy

If you are concerned about being environmentally friendly ie: not going through multiple pads per day you should consider washable pads. Lady's Mom uses them (Marj) and a few swear by them.


----------



## yeagerbum

Also, if you're concerned about the price of the pottie pads(it adds up! and you mentioned you're a student), you could try newspaper on a tray. It works great with Yeager


----------



## MissMaltese

Bumping this back up to see if anyone has any new tips? I'm starting a veggie garden this spring and it'd be helpful if they didn't pee all over the yard.


----------

